# Squirrel got a new toy, Primo XL



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I have been wanting a ceramic smoker. I looked at BGE and Primo, did me homework and decided to go with the Primo XL. I have cooked on it several times already and am loving this thing. It's airtight, which I love! Once I get the temp dialed in to where I want it, I don't have to do much else. I got all the bells and whistles, including the cypress table. Liked the teak better, but teak is a lot of work.

I'm also in the process of building my first UDS. It's been dry and windy around here so I am at a stall with the burn out. I have a smoker fetish. I also want that massive Weber grill, I think it's like 26" or something. I need counseling no doubt. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Here's a few pics.















































Just in case things get outta control at the Squirrel's Nest, I've been feeding me local boys quite well.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 11, 2011)

On your new smoker.It all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What is in the pot.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheryl - your insanity is only exceeded by your talent!  Very cool new toys (including the fire dept) and I am sure you will get a lot of use out of both of them. LOL


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish you many  many many  good smokes  with your new toy


----------



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2011)

In the pot is beef short ribs with veggies. I was planning on making ravioli with the meat, but it got eaten up pretty quickly. Maybe next time.


michael ark said:


> On your new smoker.It all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweet, nice toy! Food looks great as always Squirrel.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2011)

Squirrel your food looks soooo good, drives me crazy.....not too long a drive .........

Looks like the new toy is totally under your control...........Great job on the chow........not bad on the "boyz" either........


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh

Nice to have new toys.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks great squirrel!

We all need our toys!

The table is a nice addition too!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice toy there Cheryl! Man all that good food looks awesome! With your cooking all them fire department boys are gonna have to run 20 extra miles just to fit into their britches! LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

Is that your Whoopin' Stick?

Great Score Cheryl!

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope you leave those Firemen with enough energy to put out the fire----LOL

Have fun and...


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2011)

That is a sweet looking new toy!

Does mean you will grace us with more of your delicious looking posts?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow

Great Gear

Great food

Great Lady

Everything looks awesome


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice addition to the toy collection.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Dang Squirrel, that's a great looking addition to the arsenal, looks like it came with a bunch of goody's also. That should get them boy squirrels all riled up.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 11, 2011)

thats nice, the pizza looked so good,


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks great Cheryl!!

Nice garden ya got back by the shed too!!

Hope to see ya posting more..

Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new Primo and the food looks awesome


----------



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2011)

Forgot to share my yummy cheescake dessert. This is the yummiest cheesecake. It is soooooo easy I can't believe people don't make them more often. I ALWAYS have slices wrapped in the freezer. Thanks for all the compliments, you guys rock.


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Forgot to share my yummy cheescake dessert. This is the yummiest cheesecake. It is soooooo easy I can't believe people don't make them more often. I ALWAYS have slices wrapped in the freezer. Thanks for all the compliments, you guys rock.


I'd hit that......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd hit that......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd hit that......


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2011)

That is what I meant!

She comes on here.  She teases us with great stuff.

Then she disappears for a while.

What is that about?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jak757 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good for you for getting the new toy.  I don't think you are alone in your obsession -- you are in good company around here.  I look at all the smoking/grilling gear I have and just wonder some times.  "How much more do I really need?"  Then I see a post like yours, and I want one too!  Maybe someday.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Cheryl - your insanity is only exceeded by your talent!  Very cool new toys (including the fire dept) and I am sure you will get a lot of use out of both of them. LOL


What Gary Said !!!!!

I miss your funny & talented posts soooo much.

Glad to see your toy fetish is being quenched Too.

I have only 2 questions---Did the UPS guy deliver (your smoker!!!), and if so, did he help set it up?

I have missed your posts sooooooo much!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Forgot to share my yummy cheescake dessert. This is the yummiest cheesecake. It is soooooo easy I can't believe people don't make them more often. I ALWAYS have slices wrapped in the freezer. Thanks for all the compliments, you guys rock.


Ok...thats enough,

Looks great

Cheesecake is my fav.., NY Style.

My sister makes a Kick A** Pumpkin and an Eggnog


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2011)

Squirrel said:


>


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Well, I have been wanting a ceramic smoker. I looked at BGE and Primo, did me homework and decided to go with the Primo XL. I have cooked on it several times already and am loving this thing. It's airtight, which I love! Once I get the temp dialed in to where I want it, I don't have to do much else. I got all the bells and whistles, including the cypress table. Liked the teak better, but teak is a lot of work.
> 
> I'm also in the process of building my first UDS. It's been dry and windy around here so I am at a stall with the burn out. I have a smoker fetish. I also want that massive Weber grill, I think it's like 26" or something. I need counseling no doubt.
> 
> ...


Hi there! So it's been almost a year since the big purchase. What's the latest opinion/news??? I'm debating between a BGE and a Primo. Suggestions? I like the oval design as it seems like it would hold ribs better. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated! And what did you find the price difference was? I'm going to have to travel a bit to find a Primo dealer but my BBQ Galore across the street has the Egg. Haven't seen a Primo in person yet.


----------



## smokend (Feb 16, 2014)

WOW...nice. I just ordered the Primo 775 can't wait to use it. Any tips you can give/send me?


----------



## hebby (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,

I know this thread is several years old but I am going to buy a Primo XL soon and was wondering what your thoughts were on it now that you've had it for a while? How's it held up to the elements? Also I am going to build a table and was hoping you could measure the distance of the bottom shelf that it sits on to the table top. I need to figure out the correct distance so the lid will be able to open. I read somewhere that it's 12 inches but that could be wrong. Thanks!


----------

